# birch slab memorial bench



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Just got this 48" birch slab memorial bench out of the shop. 

I love working with Birch. if you look close you can see the "Northern lights " grain over the mountains in this piece. Birch just polishes up real nice after carving .


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

A beautiful tribute, Scott.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Outstanding


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That’s absolutely incredible Scott!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Great piece!!

Gotta agree with you on the birch. It does carve and finish nice.
Those are some nice slabs.

Thought you only had Spruce up there.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice Scott. Carving birch by hand isn't a good option but the CNC did a nice job. You're probably like me where birch is the only locally available hardwood. I have quite a bit and some has really nice grain but it can be hard to get it to show up. Just curious if you have ever found a way to stain it with out it being blotchy like cherry?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

What they all said.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I really like the clean look of birch. Intense grain doesn't always look that great to me.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

That's certainly going to bring a tear of two to someone's eyes. Excellent work.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Nicely done, Scott! Very clean lines and good use of the figure in the wood. Is there a finish on it?

David


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Beautiful project!


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> Great piece!!
> 
> Gotta agree with you on the birch. It does carve and finish nice.
> Those are some nice slabs.
> ...


Birch and Spruce.... and I am allergic to Birch..


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Nice Scott. Carving birch by hand isn't a good option but the CNC did a nice job. You're probably like me where birch is the only locally available hardwood. I have quite a bit and some has really nice grain but it can be hard to get it to show up. Just curious if you have ever found a way to stain it with out it being blotchy like cherry?


no magic answers there. I generally have given up on Stains..


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Awesome as always. Another beautiful piece of work.


----------

